# Demo-18th



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello All,

I wanted to make the final announcement for the planted tank setup at
Uncle Ned's Fish Factory for March 18th at 1:00pm. On that day,
we'll be putting together a complete setup for a 90 gallon tank that
will include all of the high tech equipment you would find on a
medium-high tech planted tank, including a CO2 system, high light,
etc. If you want to learn about setting up a system from the ground
up, drop by and take notes while we set up this challenging tank.
We'll have discussions about substrate, lighting, driftwood placement
and rockscaping hints, proper plant choice and plant positioning, and
any additional aquascaping hints provided by the members of NEAPS.
The setup will promptly start at 1:00 and continue until the setup is
complete.

Also, I'd like to get some volunteers to help with this setup. Due
to the size of this tank, there will be a need for a certain number
of individuals to aid in various aspects of the setup. If you're
interested, please email myself or one of the officers.

I hope to see a lot of new faces at this event. Drop by and check
out the demonstration. Then get your plants and fish from Ned's and
go home and do the same in your tanks.

See everyone on March 18th!

Bailin Shaw


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

I should be Attending this one!  i went there Sat. nice store and easy to find.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Good. I hope to see you there!


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

What time are people showing up at?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I believe Bailin is shooting for 12ish, I am going to try for shortly after that. Dennis?
penny


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I should be ther areound 12-12:15.


----------



## h4n (Dec 23, 2005)

kool, i'l trya bout the same time also 

- Han


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

This was a GREAT event! I really got a lot out of it, and it was good to see all the elements - materials, aquascaping, equipment, etc. come together in a larger tank.

Well done!
-Jane


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Great turnout!*

Hello All,

I was really glad to see such a large turnout for the 90G planted tank setup at Uncle Ned's. It was great to see some faces I've recognized from past AGA convention and get a chance to meet some new faces. Thanks to Huy, Penny, Dennis, Dave, and several other volunteers to for working the cameras and helping with the aquascaping. Also, a big thanks goes out to Karen Randall for dropping by and interacting with our club and the audience and to Rich for bringing a huge bag of clippings for our demo. It was nice to meet you Jane. It's always good to put names to faces! I hope to see you at future meetings as well as the numerous other people I didn't get the opportunity to interact with.

Finally, our club owes Ned from Uncle Ned's Fish Factory huge debt of gratitude. He got our substrate (Eco-Complete), a nice lighting system, and provided us with all the plants, wood, and rocks we needed to get the setup put together.

Regards,
Bailin Shaw


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Unfortunately, I wasn't able to make it. Will the pictures be available online somewhere?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Sorry you could not make this one. We will have the photos online, but editing can take a little time.

Until then, here's a taste:


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Hehe, I forgot how tall you are!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well yeah, actually I am standing on a stool. You're about as tall as me though, right?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I think so... you're maybe an inch or two taller.

Ahhh, that explains why bailin looks TINY compared to you in that photo...


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

*great turn out*

i learn alot on some things, but i had too leav early, had to visted my son who has MR at his school were he lives , and i miss out on the fertilization portion of this demo thats were i'm lacking on my tank because my plants do not look like they are doing good like they should, will there be any other gatherings up this way again, i did here Karen ofer her livingroom , it was nice to meet all of yous got to meet Penny on my way out the door, hope to all meet all again soon for another meeting, thank's! Marcos


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey Jane,
great to meet you!
Bailin- did you know Karen offered to have a meeting at her house?
penny


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey Penny! Great to meet you, too! And it was great to meet Dennis, Bailin, Rich, Bryce, and even Karen Randall (*awe*). I love putting faces together with the online names I recognize!

Ohh..... Yes, Yes, I heard Karen offer to hold a meeting at her place! I've been told by BAS folks that if EVER the opportunity arose to see her aquariums, to do whatever it took to make it happen!

So....... could we have a meeting there? She DID offer (I heard it too!!!!!!). 

I'd love to see her planted tanks. 

-Jane


----------

